# fertilizer help



## tahdpohl (Jun 18, 2012)

I just set up my tank over last weekend and got my plants in, I am not sure where to start figuring out what kind and how much fertilizers I need, or if I need them at all. If anyone knows where there is a simple guide to get me started. And do I need to test for iron, potassium, etc. levels? (I have a basic kit for NH3, NO2, NO3, & pH)

If it helps I have a 29gallon, laterite and "aquadurt" substrate. Plants include: dwarf hairgrass, H. difformis, H. corymbosa (compact), 3 "assorted" cryptocorynes types, java fern, onion plant, and moss. I also have a piece of driftwood that is making the water softer & acidic (I was impatient and didn't soak/boil it), but our water around here is on the hard side.

Any advice is appreciated. =)


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

What is "aquadurt?"


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

You need to find a good ferts calculator. Google it and there ya go


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

What kind of light do you have? Include all the details you can. How long is it on? 

Are you adding carbon in any form? CO2. Excel. other? 

Fertilizers are based on the plants needs minus what is already supplied. For example the Laterite is a source of iron, so you probably do not have to dose iron. Fish food can supply a low level of most ferts, but not all, and usually not in quantities needed for a high tech tank. Hard water has many of the minerals that plants need, but the amount varies with the water.


----------



## tahdpohl (Jun 18, 2012)

Bruce- "aquadurt" is what AquariumPlants.com calls their substrate.

Diana- I've got one CF bulb (10W) in a shop clamp lamp & will probably add another one soon. At this point I haven't added any CO2 or anything to the water except a buffer/pH neutralizer due to the tannins from the log & aquarium salt. I'm wanting to keep this as low tech as I can, so if I do any CO2 it will be DIY or Excel type. Do you think I need to test my water for hardness or what amount of minerals that come in it?

I had been reading that some plants "feed heavy from the roots" and others need fertilizer in the water, how do I know which plant needs what? I think I read somewhere on here that Vallisneria doesn't like Excel, or was it Flourish- are there other plants that have problems with certain supplements?


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

You will need to increase your lights, plants will not grow with a 10 w light over 29 g tank.
Even if you want a low light tank you need at least 1.5 w/g or about 45 w of lights.
At lower light levels you might have problem with dwarf hairgrass, they do good in high lights.
Fertilizer will come after you increase your lights.
You do not need that many test kits if you are following EI method of fertilizing.


----------



## tahdpohl (Jun 18, 2012)

the 10W bulb is a compact fluorescent, it's supposed to be putting out the equivalent light of a larger bulb, like 50W or so, but only pull electricity like a 10W. I tried to thoroughly check that out before getting one. 

I found an estimative indexing guide on here, is that all I need? Sorry to be so dense, but this is my first planted tank and I want to get it right.


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

tahdpohl said:


> the 10W bulb is a compact fluorescent, it's supposed to be putting out the equivalent light of a larger bulb, like 50W or so, but only pull electricity like a 10W. I tried to thoroughly check that out before getting one.
> 
> I found an estimative indexing guide on here, is that all I need? Sorry to be so dense, but this is my first planted tank and I want to get it right.


The watt per gallon rule used in our hobby refers to fluorescent tubes.
A 10 watt CFL will give lumens of about 625, which is a very low light tank for a planted tank.
If you do not want to use pressurised Co2 you can go in for a low light tank.
You can use Flourish Excel which is a co2 alternative.
Even then you will need about 1.5w/g or about 40-45 w of CFl lights.
Estimative dosing is now a very popular method of dosing fertilizers, but it requires high lights 3 w/g and co2 supplement.
For lower light tank you will need to modify EI dosing.
Check this for more information.
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2817-Non-CO2-methods

I have set up a similar tank, it is 22g tank with 35 watt of CFL, river sand, excel dosing, Hygrophylla difformis, hygrophylla polysperm, hygrophylla coryombosa, marselia, anubias, saggiteria.


----------



## tahdpohl (Jun 18, 2012)

thank you for the advice and link for fertilizing.


----------



## twobuks (Sep 20, 2010)

sandeepraghuvanshi said:


> I have set up a similar tank, it is 22g tank with 35 watt of CFL, river sand, excel dosing, Hygrophylla difformis, hygrophylla polysperm, hygrophylla coryombosa, marselia, anubias, saggiteria.


How much excel are you dosing and how often? I am setting up a 20g tank and looking for info on success stories.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

For a newly setup tank, you don't really need to worry too much about fertiliser. All that you need is only potassium. You should start thinking about other fertilisers at later stage. Adding too much fertiliser at early stage when the plants are not established may lead to algae issue.


----------



## fletch616 (Sep 14, 2011)

You really dont need fertz..as long as you have high light..CO2..and potting soil..yes potting soil in tank..been running with this way the past year..best plants Ive ever grown...without fertz


----------

